
Fast · Patrick Collison - KoftaBob
https://patrickcollison.com/fast
======
ArtWomb
Douyin, precursor to ByteDance's TikTok, was designed and developed in 200
days. Within 500 days, it would become China's top video app. TikTok has been
downloaded more than one billion times in less than two years.

The app is designed for speed. Videos play instantly and sequentially without
pause. Content creation tools include pre-generated sounds and pre-rendered
effects. Sharing and curation at scale is near instantaneous.

The ecosystem itself is mind-boggling. With top TikTok stars enjoying more
reach than Ariana Grande. And direct monetization in the pipeline.

[https://technode.com/2018/06/15/8-lessons-
douyin/](https://technode.com/2018/06/15/8-lessons-douyin/)

[https://blog.ycombinator.com/the-hidden-forces-behind-
toutia...](https://blog.ycombinator.com/the-hidden-forces-behind-toutiao-
chinas-content-king/)

------
forthwall
While I do see this as inspiring in a sense, I do think this page was really
made to jab San Francisco at it's nonsense construction.

------
masonic
Regarding the Pentagon: Then-Colonel Leslie Groves ran the construction
project from the Army side. Once complete, he was put in charge if the
Manhattan Project, primarily for procurement and logistics.

He went from Captain to General in _27 months._

